# Romaine lettuce obsessed rat?



## zombieninja (Sep 3, 2017)

One of my rats, Jellybean, is completely obsessed with romaine lettuce. Its her absolute favorite food in the world. She would eat it all day everyday if she could. But I've heard it's not good to give rats leafy greens often? How often should I give her favorite food to her?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I give my rats a mix of greens (including romaine) maybe 3 times a week. If she really loves it, maybe consider even reserving it as a high-reward treat for when she is socializing with you or even during training (if you do that)?


----------

